# I feel terribly unwanted.....



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Is it just me or has spam vertually disappeared? I used to get anywhere from 3 to 10 spams every day. Suddenly I am receiving NONE, which is like being on a vacation. I'm not in any way complaining, but just curious if anyone has heard of some spamming factory being busted and shut down in the past week or so. I haven't received a spam for at least 4 to 5 days now.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I've noticed that the volume of spam I get is down considerably, but I've been diligently reporting spam emails to Earthlink for some time, now.

But no, it hasn't reached zero yet.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I haven't seen too much spam lately myself. I use Google's GMail for email, and it has a very effective spam filter, which routes suspected spam to a different "box" where you can check messages to determine whether they are really spam. Nice feature.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I use Mailwasher for the same purposes, but even Mailwasher hasn't had anything to do for days now. I almost feel sorry for it. I feel terribly unwanted and Mailwasher feels terribly useless. I like it that way.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

You guys are wecome to my spam! I get about 30-60 spam e-mails a DAY! This is after having filtered out another ton of spam at the server. Total of about 150 spam messages a day.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

What are you guys complaining about? I'm getting all of the REJECTION messages in my catch-all account from Spam runs.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Not at all

I was gone for 5 days, I checked my yahoo accont and I had 2675 e-mails


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I have two primary personal accounts. One on Hotmail that I use for general purpose stuff, but never for anything that's important. My Comcast account is kept tightly controlled. Spam on Hotmail has become a joke. 20-30 per day. Comcast account is spam free.

John


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I have ~50 spams per day that get snagged by "I Hate Spam" screener and this works. I have 3 e-mail accounts on aol that I never use yet as with all things aol, those get spammed the worst. Probably due to aol selling my e-mail info to spammers. How else would my never used e-mail accounts get so much spam. My business ISP server accounts all come with primary e-mail addresses I never use, similar to aol except for one difference, I never get e-mail from those and my ISP, contrary to aol never does sell my e-mail addresses. The spam I get from my primary used e-mail address is all my fault since I use it everywhere but I Hate Spam does a fairly good job of keeping that account tolerable. But even it misses about 2-5% of the spam the first go around. At least once In tag them I get no repeats.

Frankly I don't mind most spam since many are from my industry vendors. But, what I really hate is the spam that has alterior motives such as phishing spam. Banks, paypal and e-bay seem to be the worst. IT has gotten to the point that I never respond to any e-mail from any financial sources. I have been involved in one case that resulted in arrest / prosecution of a scam artist from a Bank. That was fun since I have the letter thanking me for my data (e-mail headders) that nabbed the crook. It was a bank employee stealing account information and rerouting to his offshore accounts. Bank investigators said that many of these crooks are actually Bank employees who are familiar with the system. So Richard, be thankful nobody wants you!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Mark Holtz said:


> What are you guys complaining about? I'm getting all of the REJECTION messages in my catch-all account from Spam runs.


You too? Somebody is using my email address as their return address and I have some days I am getting dozens of returned emails, and when I figure out which one of you jerks is doing it...

I also am getting 2 or 3 ebay/paypal phishing emails a day. I have sent so many to [email protected] I don't bother anymore.


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

JM Anthony said:


> I have two primary personal accounts. One on Hotmail that I use for general purpose stuff, but never for anything that's important. My Comcast account is kept tightly controlled. Spam on Hotmail has become a joke. 20-30 per day. Comcast account is spam free.
> 
> John


I do the same thing. I have Hotmail and Yahoo! as my general catch-all accounts.

So, if you still feel lonely, my Yahoo! account has 256 messages in the 'Bulk Mail' folder. I'll be glad to forward... 

Joe


----------

